# Need Help with greasing new bearings buddies



## basstender10.6 (Jun 5, 2011)

I bought these new bearing buddies to replace my older dust caps with Zerk fittings. I also bought a new grease gun to use with the bearings buddies. I have tried many different strategies and just cant get it to work. What am I doing wrong?


----------



## ENIRB (Jun 5, 2011)

Is the gun "seating" onto the bearings?
Is the grease gun actually pumping grease?
Did you install a tube of grease into the gun (they don't usually come preloaded)?
I'm not sure what problem you're specifically having as you didn't describe the problem...


----------



## basstender10.6 (Jun 5, 2011)

ENIRB said:


> Is the gun "seating" onto the bearings?
> Is the grease gun actually pumping grease?
> Did you install a tube of grease into the gun (they don't usually come preloaded)?
> I'm not sure what problem you're specifically having as you didn't describe the problem...


Sorry, Yes the gun is pumping grease and is working good. The problem is that I cant get the end of the grease gun hose to attach to the nipple of the bearing buddy.


----------



## ENIRB (Jun 5, 2011)

When I purchased mine originally the first few times it was a tight fit.

So if you set the fitting against bearing buddy fitting, and spin while applying pressure, still nothing?

I had to coax mine on there with some weight the first few times.

Hope it works when you put some "umph" into it.

My understanding is that the guns come with the standard fittings installed (same that the buddy has), so chances of it actually being the incorrect fitting is slim.


----------



## bcbouy (Jun 6, 2011)

new fittings on grease guns are usually tight the first few times.i have had fits trying to detach them sometimes.


----------



## SVOMike86 (Jun 6, 2011)

From the look of your first pic (of the end of the grease gun tube), you should be able to adjust it a little bit. If you look at it just like the pic is showing, and turn the outer piece (the sleeve) counter-clockwise, it will start to unscrew from the tube. Only do it maybe 3/4 or 1 full turn. Im pretty sure we had to do it to some grease guns back when I was a mechanic. Hopefully it works for you.


----------



## clarego (Jun 6, 2011)

personally i would ditch the gun take off the bearing buddy and fill both sides with marine grease make sure you have caps on them bad boys. get your self some disposable gloves guns i used the ones at bass pro shops i didnt even take notice with the grease gun i used i should of just used my hands. this what i did (make sure you can move the tire)

i did use a grease gun but my paws would of work better i grease the inside of the wheel, bearings and such. and kept spinning the tire a couple times making sure it was even out to the brim.

then i took my hub protector and over filled the part that goes into the wheel and took a piece of 2/4 and tap it into place spining the wheel looking for parts of it that did not seet right and tapping them in. I cleaned the excessive grease off 

then i filled the outside of it spinng the wheel until i was full of grease then i stuck the rubber on the end and cleaned the grease until i could see chrome again and there was a nipple on my end( the rubber cap) pushed that in and it held up 

now i know what that nipple is for i will use the grease gun :wink:


----------



## KMixson (Jun 6, 2011)

SVOMike86 said:


> From the look of your first pic (of the end of the grease gun tube), you should be able to adjust it a little bit. If you look at it just like the pic is showing, and turn the outer piece (the sleeve) counter-clockwise, it will start to unscrew from the tube. Only do it maybe 3/4 or 1 full turn. Im pretty sure we had to do it to some grease guns back when I was a mechanic. Hopefully it works for you.



X2


----------



## basstender10.6 (Jun 6, 2011)

Thanks for all of the input. I will try adjusting the fitting and see what happens.


----------



## Brine (Jun 6, 2011)

KMixson said:


> SVOMike86 said:
> 
> 
> > From the look of your first pic (of the end of the grease gun tube), you should be able to adjust it a little bit. If you look at it just like the pic is showing, and turn the outer piece (the sleeve) counter-clockwise, it will start to unscrew from the tube. Only do it maybe 3/4 or 1 full turn. Im pretty sure we had to do it to some grease guns back when I was a mechanic. Hopefully it works for you.
> ...



X3


----------



## basstender10.6 (Jun 7, 2011)

Thank you guys so much. Your advise worked and it is now working great. Lately I have had a lot of frustration with problems with my boat, and now I am one step closer to catching fish =D>


----------

